# Sunday Jon boat trail



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone know what happen to that club, I don't remember what the name of it was but they ran on Sundays.


----------



## reezenshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

Not sure if your thinking about our club but We fish on Sundays......West Ga Jonboat Anglers


----------



## bsanders (Feb 19, 2015)

So.........what's yalls schedule?


----------



## reezenshooter (Feb 19, 2015)

bsanders I don't think our clubs fish any of the same lakes... Y'all come join us, the schedule is as follows

WGJBA 2015 SCHEDULE
February 8- Horton
March 1- Acworth
March 15- Seaton
March 29- Sea Breeze
April  12-West Point (Highland Marina)
May 3- Brushy Branch
May 31- JW Smith
June 14- Sweet water
July 12- Horton
July 25- Seaton (night tournament)
August 2- Sea Breeze(possible night tournament)
August 22- Acworth (night tournament)
 October 4- Sea Breeze
October 25- Carroll
November 1- Classic Lake TBD

There are also 2 more tournaments I won't announce on here due to locals having an issue with people on their lake....These tournaments, along with our rules and regs, and any changes that might occur, can be found in our new Facebook group.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 20, 2015)

I believe it was a north ga club. I haven't even fished any of them lakes besides ackworth.... I'll look them up and see how far they are from me


----------



## gsp754 (Feb 20, 2015)

bsanders said:


> So.........what's yalls schedule?




I made sure it was arranged so you can come fish and never miss a single tournament with Dixie


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 20, 2015)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I believe it was a north ga club. I haven't even fished any of them lakes besides ackworth.... I'll look them up and see how far they are from me



I'm pretty sure they folded up last year before the season even ended


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 20, 2015)

Steve78 said:


> I'm pretty sure they folded up last year before the season even ended



Well dang...  I would like to have a club in North ga that runs on Sundays


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 22, 2015)

You talking about JBA (Jonboat Bass Assoc)? Ran for years on Sundays but the rules changed a couple of years ago and it killed the trail. Or at least that is why we quit fishing it. Shame. I remember when Ken cranked that one up. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wish someone would start another one


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 23, 2015)

Several people have tried to maintain a Sunday trail the last few years, I know of three clubs that ran on sunday. Just can't maintain enough attendence to make it worthwhile. Everyone fishes saturday and don't feel like fishing Sunday againt 3 other boats


----------



## reezenshooter (Feb 24, 2015)

Its different around our area.  We can't hold a steady group on Saturdays (attempted it last year)...but have a consistent turnout on Sundays.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well dang... guess I need to find a new job lol


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 24, 2015)

Were thinking of hosting a Sunday trail once per month. No registration fee. Really dont care if there is 3 boats every week. Were looking for fun and affordability. Probally pick up a few sponsors as well. I got a laundry list of contacts growing daily.


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 24, 2015)

What lakes you thinking about Bugpac? Electric only even on gas lakes? I wouldn't mind fishing a few for the fun of it. As long as I don't have to drive forever. Plus I'd need a 30 minute head start in my boat!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2015)

It would be all the same lakes dixie is fishing.


----------



## jav (Feb 25, 2015)

is there a membership fee to join, or sign up the morning of the tournament. There are a couple lakes I would like to fish.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 25, 2015)

If we do it, it will just be a pot tourney. Pay in the am. Collect in the pm.


----------



## Lilmac91 (Feb 25, 2015)

Will yall do this tourny all thru summer? I just bought a boat and working on gettin it Rdy still need to figure out the live well part


----------

